
2018 year in preview: the future of cryptocurrency - rjknight
https://medium.com/humanizing-the-singularity/2018-year-in-preview-the-future-of-cryptocurrency-b99110480ff0
======
leashless
(I'm the author of the piece, and am around to answer questions if you have
anything to say!)

